# Lots of cats/kittens needing homes at Rushden Persian Rescue



## kelly-joy

*Henry - Black Exotic 5 yrs old.
Has come to us because of a new baby.
Beautiful boy chatty and affectionate.
Neutered/ Microchipped and will need another vaccination in 2 week time.










Henry - Black Exotic 5 yrs old

This is a little boy who arrived this morning we think he's about 4/5 yrs old and a little darling he's eating well and very sociable so won't be with us for long bless him. He was found in a box with 2 other cats










Scrappy Blue and white Persian about 4/5 yrs old
We at Animal Lifeline UK helped to get this girlie into rescue

Pearl came into rescue with Sylvia as her owner could no longer care for them, they have been neutered and micro chipped and will need another Vacs in a few weeks time.










Pearl - 7 year old white BSH.

We at Animal Lifeline UK helped to get this girlie into rescue.

Sylvia came into rescue with Pearl her owner could no longer care for them, they have been neutered and micro chipped and will need another Vacs in a few weeks time.










Sylvia - 7 year old tortie Exotic.

Just Nell needs a home now
Norman, Nell and Nancy - 5 months old
These poor babies were dumped in a cardboard box.
They are siblings.
They are all very thin, but eating well.
We have flea'd and wormed them and given them a bath because they were filthy. 
They are lovely affectionate cats that just need a loving home. 
They will be neutered vaccinated and microchipped.










Norman, Nell and Nancy - 5 months old

Purdy, Black Persian; 12 years old Another death row cat She is a lovely girl and bless her when she came in her skin was awful with flea allergy we have given her a bath and flea treated her and it has all healed. She is neutered microchipped and has had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time










Purdy, Black Persian; 12 years old

Sophie is one we helped at Animal Lifeline UK to get into rescue 11 yr old seal tortie Ragdoll / Kent and transport here Urgent transport needed from Kent ME5 to Rushden NN10
Sophie did have a home lined up to go to but sadly it has fallen through

Sophie - Seal Tortie Ragdoll 11 years old. 
She is a lovely cat she is very fit and well and on vet check our vet thought her younger than her years.
She in neutered microchipped and had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 2 weeks time.










Sophie - Seal Tortie Ragdoll 11 years old.

Capri; Blue Persian 5 years old She is beautiful a very sweet natured little girl is used to being around other cats She is neutered vaccinated and microchipped .










Capri; Blue Persian 5 years old

This little girl is about 4 months old and is up to mischief already she has a lovely nature and came in with the Persian boy and the big silver tabby boy. They were dumped in a box together.










Faith 4 month old black n white female

All these were saved from death row

















Home found









Kittens Kittens Kittens

Possible Home found
Lacey a shy female Siberian kitten, she has been neutered, micro chipped and had her first vacs and will need another in a few weeks time.










Lacey a shy female Siberian kitten

Home found
Snowstorm and Bruno 12 week old Persian kittens, Won't be ready till Early August

Bruno the one on the right home found









Snowstorm and Bruno 12 week old Persian kittens (Bruno home found))

If you are interested in any of these cats/kittens please contact Patsy

Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team *


----------



## Lumboo

I have left a message for Patsy regarding Lacey. 

Hopefully she will call back today


----------



## Paddypaws

Lumboo said:


> I have left a message for Patsy regarding Lacey.
> 
> Hopefully she will call back today


Oohhh, Lumboo! Time to expand the cat family eh? Mmmm, more grooming possibilities too.


----------



## Jenny1966

awwww little snowstorm :001_wub:

Poor little babies, fingers crossed they all find forever homes.


----------



## Jugsmalone

Poor little kittes.  

I hope they all find loving, caring, forever homes very soon.


----------



## sherby

Arr I love Henry he is really gumpy looking and I really love grumpy cats lol. 
Hope they all get good homes wish I could have more. x


----------



## Cats cats cats

They're all gorgeous  :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

The little persians ..........:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Melba

Ooooooh, I wish I could take little Lacey!


----------



## Lumboo

Patsy still hasn't got back to me - she's probably really busy with her son's wedding, or perhaps Lacey has found a loving home 

As I found many times, if it is meant to be it will happen....


----------



## Melba

The ad was only posted a few days ago, so fingers crossed for you Lacey will still be there. :wink5:

But if not, fingers crossed she has gone to a loving furever home.


----------



## Cookieandme

Lumboo said:


> I have left a message for Patsy regarding Lacey.
> 
> Hopefully she will call back today


Animallifeline says possible home found I hope this is you . Oh god if not I am sorry.


----------



## Lumboo

Cookieandme said:


> Animallifeline says possible home found I hope this is you . Oh god if not I am sorry.


No it isn't me, but don't worry. All I care about is these cats getting a loving home like Oscar and Wilbur have.

When the time is right, our time will come


----------



## LittleOwl

Just a little question from a newbie...do Rushden only rehome locally, or further afield?


----------



## kelly-joy

They will re home most places as long as we can sort a home check and the new owners are willing to travel and collect the cat/s they are wanting to adopt


----------



## Lumboo

I emailed Greenleaf about fostering instead. 

That way, we might still be able to help cats in need


----------



## kelly-joy

I thought Lacy had been reserved to you confused :confused1:



Lumboo said:


> I emailed Greenleaf about fostering instead.
> 
> That way, we might still be able to help cats in need


----------



## Lumboo

kelly-joy said:


> I thought Lacy had been reserved to you confused :confused1:


No, Lacey has not been reserved for me.

I only spoke to Patsy once, and she cut short the call as people had come in to collect a bengal and she asked me to call back in 30 minutes, which I did but then there was no answer. I didn't leave another message as I had already left one earlier in the week and understood she must be busy.

When I saw your update I didn't call back as I though Lacey had already found a home.

Now I am confused!


----------



## kelly-joy

*New list of cats

GLAM, LIZZY & DOLLY 
These 3 lovely girls have come from a wonderful show home whose owner has recently died. His family has entrusted us to find homes suitable for their needs, although they have lived together, since they have been in our care we have realised that they would be very happy to live on their own. If you feel you are the right person for any of these girls then please contact us. They come with all their rosettes & cups from their show careers.

Glam, Lizzy and Dolly are all neutered, fully vaccinated ,microchipped ,flead and wormed

Dolly 
Chinchilla 11 yrs old.
Dolly loves male company, she is quite reserved until she gets to know you. Would love to be an only cat.










Lizzy 
Black and White Exotic 8 yrs old
She is a lovely girl and is very in your face. Loves to have human company.










Glam 
Tortie Persian . 10 yrs old This beautiful girl has been a much loved pet since her very long show career has ended. 
She achieved the highest accolades reaching Supreme Imperial Grand Premier. She is a lovely cat and would like to be treated like a princess just like she is used to .










Gracie - Lilac Oriental 4 years old
This beautiful girl has come to us because shes not happy around other cats and is being a bully so needs to be an only cat.
She is lovely and has settled really well .Her previous owner didnt want to give her up but did it for Gracies sake.
Gracie is very shy until she gets to know you she is very affectionate and is neutered vaccinated and microchipped.










Kittens ....
Torties and Tabby Females and one little black boy and one Tabby boy:
All these kittens were on death row last week !!! They are full of mischief and beautiful little things . They love hugs and kisses and are being thoroughly spoilt and unbeknown to them life will certainly go on. ;-)
They have all had their 1st vaccinations and will need another in 2 weeks time and will be neutered and microchipped ready in 3 weeks




























Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*


----------



## kelly-joy

Lumboo said:


> No, Lacey has not been reserved for me.
> 
> I only spoke to Patsy once, and she cut short the call as people had come in to collect a bengal and she asked me to call back in 30 minutes, which I did but then there was no answer. I didn't leave another message as I had already left one earlier in the week and understood she must be busy.
> 
> When I saw your update I didn't call back as I though Lacey had already found a home.
> 
> Now I am confused!


Me too, shh don't tell anyone but I have 4 Persian x kittens at the moment that I am fostering for Patsy they been here a few weeks and need to stay another few as they are only tiny babies but maybe you might be interested in one of them 3 are very long hair and one isn't they are all tabby and white 3 boys and and a girlie


----------

